# SSH hangs after upgrade to 8.0



## washu (Apr 27, 2010)

I recently replaced a FreeBSD 7.2 server with one running 8.0.  I'm having and odd issue with SSH.  I can log in fine (using putty), and as long as I only do "small" things it works fine.  If I try to transfer anything significant it hangs and eventually times out.  Simply running "dmesg" is usually enough to kill the connection and tunneling is simply impossible.  I can still establish a new SSH connection once this happens.  The network and hardware seems fine as I can transfer large files with Apache with no issues.  I've also tried from two different outside connections in case it was the remote network.  It was working fine with 7.2 and as far as I can tell the SSH and firewall configs are identical.  

Any ideas?


----------



## Baiazid (Jan 21, 2011)

Have same problem. Is related with some buffer I think. When too much text is displayed, kaboom


----------

